# Apprehension



## malcb123 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, happy new year to you all, we are Malc & Lyn both in our late 50's moving to Tsada in late March, I have read the threads about moving out so have used some of the diaries & lists about moving. 

We have visited Cyprus a number of times, over the years, we spent 4 weeks in september 2012, looking and finding our place, initially to rent for 12 months with a get out clause at 6 months. We had this put in just in case we find our place we want, or fly home if things are not right. We have friends living in Tala and Letymvou, which we visited when we are out there, so we are in the middle to visit them or to help us.

We have our own property up for sale in the UK at the moment, still waiting to sell maybe it was the christmas period, but it will not stop us flying out to live our dream, as some say. We have two cars 1 is up for sale, not sure what to do with the second car a Vauxhaul Antara, I did think about bringing it over, not sure what was going to cost us, I understand from other threads this has changed? when I put the costs in intially back in October it was going to cost me 7000 euro's import tax, if this has changed, I may change my plans about buying a car out there. 

We are both a little apprehesive, as we have never moved far from the town we have lived in since we was born. Anyway any advise would be most welcomed must press on selling the contents of our house and we have a house viewer coming out.

Hoping to meet some of you when we come out

malc & lyn


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Malc and Lyn,

Welcome to the forum.
You are in the best of company with everyone here having gone through exactly what you are currently going through and I am sure that for the vast majority of us things have worked out well.
Feel free to ask any questions you may have and we will do our best to answer you.
As for the car, I am sure that import tax no longer applies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Hi Malc and Lyn,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> You are in the best of company with everyone here having gone through exactly what you are currently going through and I am sure that for the vast majority of us things have worked out well.
> ...


Are you sure Veronica?? Registration cost has changed, the Excise Duty not since October

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It was the figure of 7000 euros that threw me. That sort of figure used to be common but I have not heard ofanyone paying that sort of money in taxes in recent years.
Maybe its a very very expensive new car?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

Veronica said:


> It was the figure of 7000 euros that threw me. That sort of figure used to be common but I have not heard ofanyone paying that sort of money in taxes in recent years.
> Maybe its a very very expensive new car?


the registration is now 150 euro + 2 cent per cc, which is much better then before

Anders


----------



## malcb123 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi many thanks for words of wisdom and help for now and the future

I originally used the on line calculator back in October, my car i bought 18 months ago new, over the time i have done just over 10000 miles, its 2231cc, diesel and CO is around 0.247. Anyway anyone knows exactly how much it would cost me would be great help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

malcb123 said:


> Hi many thanks for words of wisdom and help for now and the future
> 
> I originally used the on line calculator back in October, my car i bought 18 months ago new, over the time i have done just over 10000 miles, its 2231cc, diesel and CO is around 0.247. Anyway anyone knows exactly how much it would cost me would be great help.


The registration fee would be 150 euro + 0.02 x 2231 = 194,62. Then 30 euro for MOT

Because you have owned the car 18 months you can import it as Personal property which means no Excise duty.

If you had to pay Excise Duty when importing you would have to pay another 5500 Euro about.

It a lot of papers but in your case it is well paid time and effort to import as Personal Property

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

It is natural to be a little apprehensive - we were - but it soon passes. We have been here three months and have loved almost every second of our new life here. I wonder about Tsada, because every time we drive from Polis to Paphos - and there is a significant climb up to Tsada before dropping down to Paphos - we can feel the temperature drop. Make sure you bring your electric blanket, your thick sweaters and good quality fleeces with you. We wondered whether the "old hands" were laying it on a bit thick about how cold the houses are in winter. Believe me they are not. 

In any event, with the right attitude, life here is pretty ... marvellous. The very best of luck


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't worry about apprehension, it just serves to help you be a little cautious and make better decisions. Just regard your move as your next big adventure in life. You want to do it so enjoy it.

Best wishes to you.

Pete


----------



## malcb123 (Oct 20, 2012)

Again many thanks for your help yesterday, yes we understand it is slightly cooler/colder up in the hills in Tsada, but we thought it would help us to acclimatise to the weather better from the UK, especially in the summer months.
I was talking to our friends who live in Tala hills yesterday, they said he had 2 jumpers and fleece on. Then went into Pafos shopping, and had to take them off, as it was much warmer.

Anyway from yesterday's I have asked transport companies for quotes for the car, as it seems a better option.


----------



## Boltongirl (Jun 2, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> The registration fee would be 150 euro + 0.02 x 2231 = 194,62. Then 30 euro for MOT
> 
> Because you have owned the car 18 months you can import it as Personal property which means no Excise duty.
> 
> ...


When the previous concession was in force, as I understood it, if a car was imported free of excise duty it could not be sold, disposed etc within 10 years without the excise duty becomming payable. Does anyone know if the same would apply if it is imported as personal property. 
(I have tried to find this info on CY customs homepage but all this says is that 'the vehicle may not be sold,disposed of,hired out,lent,or transferred without the prior approval of the Director of Customs' - no mention of any possible payments due)


----------



## Boltongirl (Jun 2, 2012)

Cancel the above query!! I have just downloaded the form re ' transfer of normal residence from another member state' and on page 3 - Declaration - it states that the said vehicle shall not be transferred or otherwise disposed of without approval of the Director of Customs & Excise and on payment of the excise duties due.

Although this now poses another question, does this mean if, in time, you want to scrap the car would you have to pay the excise duty before you could do this, if yes would the duty payable be what was payable at the time of import


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

Boltongirl said:


> Cancel the above query!! I have just downloaded the form re ' transfer of normal residence from another member state' and on page 3 - Declaration - it states that the said vehicle shall not be transferred or otherwise disposed of without approval of the Director of Customs & Excise and on payment of the excise duties due.
> 
> Although this now poses another question, does this mean if, in time, you want to scrap the car would you have to pay the excise duty before you could do this, if yes would the duty payable be what was payable at the time of import


Hehe, no if you scrap it you scrap it.

But rest is true. You need permission to sell it, and you are not allowed to rent it out or lend it to someone, not even inside the family. How this is followed is another story but can ofc be a problem if you have an accident and someone else drive the car.

Anders


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Good luck with your move - we are doing the same in April, visiting in February to arrange a rental to live in! Like you, we have moments of apprehension and 'what the hell are we doing' but are really looking forward to a new life.

Go for it and enjoy!

David


----------



## Jan Jones (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi I'm Jan and am selling my business in the UK to rent in Cyprus,I will be surviving very carefully on my pension and have the chance of staying in my son's apartment during the winter months when he doesn't rent it out.Its on the Famagusta side of the island but I so much want to visit the Pathos side as I am interested in the history of the island. Yes I'm apprehensive and to be honest a bit scared of what the future holds but I must admit I think I prefer to take my chances of a happy, chilled out retirement in Cyprus than in the UK. I don't expect the grass to be greener---where there is grass!!! but hopefully soon I'll be on my way.


----------



## malcb123 (Oct 20, 2012)

Again many thanks to everyone and yes we still are looking forward to retiring to Cyprus away from the UK, which hold nothing here for us, except our children and grandchildren, but its only a short hop on an aircraft.

Well the car quotes are coming in fast, seems I have to get the car to them early March for a 2 week trip on the boat, cheapest quote RORO service £580 + VAT or in a container £890 + VAT, plus 390 euro's on arrival at Cyprus to cover Port charges & clearance costs, was told it will be slightly more if in container, but if RORO nothing can be left in the car except anything to do with the car. 

The explained I also got to get insurance for the car, marine insurance, which they can supply for £300/400 depending on what cover I want, contacted my own car insurance people they explained I am already covered for the car so don't need it, they explained it would be just like going on the car ferry at Dover for Calais, the car is covered.

Just received picture from our friends in Letymbou dusting of snow, looks very nice

Malc & Lyn


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

malcb123 said:


> Again many thanks to everyone and yes we still are looking forward to retiring to Cyprus away from the UK, which hold nothing here for us, except our children and grandchildren, but its only a short hop on an aircraft.
> 
> Well the car quotes are coming in fast, seems I have to get the car to them early March for a 2 week trip on the boat, cheapest quote RORO service £580 + VAT or in a container £890 + VAT, plus 390 euro's on arrival at Cyprus to cover Port charges & clearance costs, was told it will be slightly more if in container, but if RORO nothing can be left in the car except anything to do with the car.
> 
> ...


We didn't bother with any insurance for our goods when we moved. I think the premiums are very high for the relatively slight risk and don't want to think what squabbling would occur with the insurance company if a claim was needed.

Your friends pictures might have been taken quite early as the snow came down quite seriously this morning. We went close to Letymbou on the way downtown and the whole area was covered. It's the heaviest fall we've seen. Needless to say there was none downtown and by the time we got home most had melted here except on the higher hills.

Pete


----------



## peanut and pinky (Oct 28, 2012)

Malc and Lyn, we are in the exact position as you, we are going to rent out our home in Britain on a six months option also, we are thinking of Pathos area and look apon it as a big adventure for 2 old codgers  Hopefully move around April if we can find unskilled work although my UK job was as a petrol tanker driver driver not sure if I can find this position in Cyprus.
Pauline and gary


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

peanut and pinky said:


> Malc and Lyn, we are in the exact position as you, we are going to rent out our home in Britain on a six months option also, we are thinking of Pathos area and look apon it as a big adventure for 2 old codgers  Hopefully move around April if we can find unskilled work although my UK job was as a petrol tanker driver driver not sure if I can find this position in Cyprus.
> Pauline and gary


With a 14 % unemployment rate its not easy to find ANY work in Cyprus, if you dont have skills needed here. The competition for "unskilled work" is huge

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

peanut and pinky said:


> Malc and Lyn, we are in the exact position as you, we are going to rent out our home in Britain on a six months option also, we are thinking of Pathos area and look apon it as a big adventure for 2 old codgers  Hopefully move around April if we can find unskilled work although my UK job was as a petrol tanker driver driver not sure if I can find this position in Cyprus.
> Pauline and gary


I wish you all the best in your adventure but would caution you relying on finding work. Unskilled work may be there but is very poorly paid and any skilled positions you could be eligible for will be handicapped firstly by language and secondly by not being Cypriot.

I hope you won't mind me pointing out your error which so many people seem to make on this forum: it's Paphos or Pafos not Pathos !!!!

Pete


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Boltongirl said:


> When the previous concession was in force, as I understood it, if a car was imported free of excise duty it could not be sold, disposed etc within 10 years without the excise duty becomming payable. Does anyone know if the same would apply if it is imported as personal property.
> (I have tried to find this info on CY customs homepage but all this says is that 'the vehicle may not be sold,disposed of,hired out,lent,or transferred without the prior approval of the Director of Customs' - no mention of any possible payments due)



Hi,

having recently registered our UK plated car here in Paphos, I can assure you that the 10 year rule now no longer applies, and you will be happy to know that it is now only a year that you have to hold onto the car before you can sell it etc. :clap2:

Sheila


----------



## malcb123 (Oct 20, 2012)

Many thanks for pointing out the correct way to spell Pafos / Paphos Pete, it would not look right us newbies not knowing how to spell our new place of residents, and I hope I don't need to look for work, but you never know, possibly only to keep me occupied.

I retired from work two and half year ago on a reasonable pension which has kept my lifestyle up in England, including our holidays. On contacting the pension people to get my S1 form, I been told I am not entitled to have. I have been told I cannot use me EHIC card longer than 6 months and 1 day initially or if we decide to claim residency in Cyprus, and as soon as I claim the residency I have to change my EHIC card, so would not be covered until I am 65, which is 5 years away. At this moment we are both fully fit, with no on going problems (touch wood), but I feel we must have some cover to give me and my wife some peace of mind. So going to need to sought, unless you know different.

Malc & Lyn


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

malcb123 said:


> Many thanks for pointing out the correct way to spell Pafos / Paphos Pete, it would not look right us newbies not knowing how to spell our new place of residents, and I hope I don't need to look for work, but you never know, possibly only to keep me occupied.
> 
> I retired from work two and half year ago on a reasonable pension which has kept my lifestyle up in England, including our holidays. On contacting the pension people to get my S1 form, I been told I am not entitled to have. I have been told I cannot use me EHIC card longer than 6 months and 1 day initially or if we decide to claim residency in Cyprus, and as soon as I claim the residency I have to change my EHIC card, so would not be covered until I am 65, which is 5 years away. At this moment we are both fully fit, with no on going problems (touch wood), but I feel we must have some cover to give me and my wife some peace of mind. So going to need to sought, unless you know different.
> 
> Malc & Lyn


Healthcarewise we are in the same boat. You can seek out health insurance here which is much cheaper than the UK but they have fairly obnoxious clauses regarding existing conditions whether you know you have them or not. It's worth searching for the other threads discussing this. If you need to use a private hospital you will find them much less expensive than the UK.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

Sarchy said:


> Hi,
> 
> having recently registered our UK plated car here in Paphos, I can assure you that the 10 year rule now no longer applies, and you will be happy to know that it is now only a year that you have to hold onto the car before you can sell it etc. :clap2:
> 
> Sheila


I saw some new writing about car import that cars older then 5 years would not be possible to import to Cyprus. This will not affect cars imported as Personal Property. Anyone else that have seen this info?

Anders


----------



## malcb123 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi all, well its 2 weeks to go now, the house is sold, triumph stag sold, my other car is on its way, removal company come in 2 days before we fly out to clear the house and place into storage, until we either find somewhere permanent over there or we return home.

Anyway today I have received a letter about the cost of importing my car the Vauxhall Antara 4x4 2231cc , but think they are not telling me about the personnel property bit, they are saying the total is 6738 Euro's, so hoping someone has made a big mistake. this is how they have broken it down

D/order Euros 300=

Customs clearance " 150=+vat

P/Wharfages " 80=


Excise duty " 5330=

R/Tax " 400=

Registration fee " 150=

M.O.T " 35=

Cos certificate " 30=

Number plates " 30=+vat

Stamps " 20=+vat

Documentation " 150=+vat

---------------------- 

Euros 6675=

vat 63=

---------------------- 

So any advise would be truly helpful, on what I should do when I go to pick up the car.

malcb


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You don't say who the letter is from. If it's from the removal company you should query it immediately. I don't think you should be paying the excise duty. If you have given the whole process to someone to undertake for you then you may be getting ripped off. Also what is D/order?

Pete


----------



## malcb123 (Oct 20, 2012)

I dispatched it using Andrews Shipping (I don't work for them) the total cost from here was £598 not including the VAT. The email come from Limassol from where I will need to pick up the car from, the RORO service.

I requested the total cost for each, as a visitor or registering the car on arrival, from the Limassol office, which was given to me by Andrews Shipping.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

This has been detailed on former threads but basically when you arrive you will have to clear the car with customs to get it released on a 3 month temporary import. This is minimal cost. You then start the registration process with customs in Paphos where you can sort out the import basis and therefore any payments due. You have plenty of time to do this as they will renew the temporary import period as long as you have made the application. When this is completed you can carry out the registration process on the Polis road. Once registered you can then deal with MOT, number plates etc.

The letter you have received is possibly just answering your question of what costs can be involved.

Pete


----------



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Folks
We have been here 6 weeks and are enjoying our retirement we are all a little unsure to begin with but it fades we have been coming to Cyprus for over 20 years And now being able to live here all the time is Fantastic , Treat it as one long holiday

Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

malcb123 said:


> Hi all, well its 2 weeks to go now, the house is sold, triumph stag sold, my other car is on its way, removal company come in 2 days before we fly out to clear the house and place into storage, until we either find somewhere permanent over there or we return home.
> 
> Anyway today I have received a letter about the cost of importing my car the Vauxhall Antara 4x4 2231cc , but think they are not telling me about the personnel property bit, they are saying the total is 6738 Euro's, so hoping someone has made a big mistake. this is how they have broken it down
> 
> ...


The D/order is something that the shipping agent charge when you are not with the car. Something like cost for driving the car off the ship.

But all this costs seems high

The Customs clearance is not many euro but then the agent charge what he want.

Excise duty is 0 if you take it in as personal property and fulfill the terms.

We have got a price 120 euro for the customs clearance + the small fee that Customs charge. But we travel together with the car so perhaps it is different

Anders


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Just a slight correction to Pete's answer if I may. You have to have the Cypriot MOT before you register the car at the D.O.T.

Sheila


----------



## IDB01 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sarchy said:


> Hi,
> 
> having recently registered our UK plated car here in Paphos, I can assure you that the 10 year rule now no longer applies, and you will be happy to know that it is now only a year that you have to hold onto the car before you can sell it etc. :clap2:
> 
> Sheila


Sheila, Although I don't intend to move to Cyprus for quite some time I am going to be getting a new car this year, and it will be that one that I probably intend to bring to Cyprus. Given it's value this import taxation business is quite important. I'm pleased that you have found the 10 year rule has been lifted, do you have a source of information where I could better understand the current regulations about import costs please? Thanks - Ian


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Sarchy said:


> Just a slight correction to Pete's answer if I may. You have to have the Cypriot MOT before you register the car at the D.O.T.
> 
> Sheila


I wonder if the procedures have changed? At the time we registered you could not have got an MOT without Cyprus number plates, and you could not get Cyprus number plates without registering the car.

Pete


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I think that they may have done Pete, we had to get the MoT first prior to registering.

I suspect that it's to help with payment etc. The MoT is required for road tax so when we went to pay the registration fee we also stumped up for the road tax at the same time.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Pam n Dave said:


> I think that they may have done Pete, we had to get the MoT first prior to registering.
> 
> I suspect that it's to help with payment etc. The MoT is required for road tax so when we went to pay the registration fee we also stumped up for the road tax at the same time.


Actually that confuses me even more! Our registration fee payment automatically included the road tax, we did not have to deal with it separately. The registration document was then used to purchase the number plates. With these fitted we were able to get the MOT.

Renewal of road tax does not require an MOT but presumably this is now cross checked on-line.

When you got your first MOT prior to registration did it have the UK registration number on the MOT?

Pete


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

No they didn't use the UK reg on the MoT they used either the VIN or engine number. The guy at the registry checked the vehicle against the MoT.

Purchasing the number plates was the very last activity for me.


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ah.. That answers a question I had too... I received my approval for Customes exemption this morning (after 3 months and more information being requested).. And I was wondering if I needed an MOT before I went to register the car, but could see how they would do it without number plates.. If they use the vehicle VIN or engine number, that makes sense.
Anyway off to Larnaca Port customs tomorrow morning to process the next stage, which apparently is to get a C72A form now I have approval from Nicosia Customs House

Karolos


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Just back from Larnaca Customs office, an update:
Ok, so now I have approval that I don't pay import duty on the car here's the remaining costs to get it all legal etc.
1) registration costs will be 150 euros
2) there is a small customs charge per cc of the vehicle, mine is a 5.3 engine so that charge is 107 euros
3) stamps (they love their stamps here) 55 euros
4) MOT 35 euros
5) number plate 20 euros
6) road tax.. A whopping 1,047 euros ( because of the engine size)
I'm also paying someone 300 euros to do all the running about and get this done, as you need to use a clearing agent to process the initial registration stage anyway
So for me a big bill.. But prior to the import changes this year, I would have had at least another 4-5 k added on because of the engine size.
I did ask about the MOT, they now ask that this is done prior to registration application

Karolos


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

kmas100 said:


> Just back from Larnaca Customs office, an update:
> Ok, so now I have approval that I don't pay import duty on the car here's the remaining costs to get it all legal etc.
> 1) registration costs will be 150 euros
> 2) there is a small customs charge per cc of the vehicle, mine is a 5.3 engine so that charge is 107 euros
> ...


Hi Karolos
Thanks for all the info.
Do you know if the 6 month rule of owning the car in the UK still applies,
Im sure Veronica on an earlier thread answered this but can I find it ..NO
Thankyou
Dave


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

I was asked about owning the car for 6 months minimum, the reference was for payment or proof of payment of VAT if it was a new car, any older than 6 months and the VAT implication didn't apply
Hope that helps
Karolos


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

kmas100 said:


> I was asked about owning the car for 6 months minimum, the reference was for payment or proof of payment of VAT if it was a new car, any older than 6 months and the VAT implication didn't apply
> Hope that helps
> Karolos


...so does this mean that if a car is* less* than 6 months old, as long as you have proof of payment of VAT on purchase, you can import it OK?


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes, you can import a brand new car but if its less than 6 months old you will be expected to prove you have paid the VAT or you will be liable for it

Karolos


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Is there a way to buy a new car in the UK without paying the VAT?

Other than falling off the back of a lorry, perhaps!

Pete


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Is there a way to buy a new car in the UK without paying the VAT?
> 
> Other than falling off the back of a lorry, perhaps!
> 
> Pete


A business could claim back the VAT on a company car/van etc, so maybe it's to prevent such vehicles being exported for personal use without payment of VAT...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

David_&_Letitia said:


> A business could claim back the VAT on a company car/van etc, so maybe it's to prevent such vehicles being exported for personal use without payment of VAT...


That can't be done legally as any business exporting the vehicle should be showing it on their books, VAT would need to be charged on the sale making it VAT paid and this would appear on the invoice. The amount of VAT charged in this circumstance has to be the "current value" which HMRC defines as "The current value is the current purchase price of an identical or similar model.".

Of course if it is not on the books it is pure VAT and tax fraud.

Pete


----------

